# Opinions on Ferragamo Tramezza's?



## Panzeraxe (Jan 11, 2004)

Is the Tramezza line a better version of SF's regular shoes? I was browsing through their 5th Ave. boutique yesterday and saw the Tramezza's which looked to be much much better constructed than their regular lines that retail for $350-$500.

Any thoughts?

Panzer


----------



## Panzeraxe (Jan 11, 2004)

Anyone? - Sophistication, I know you have a pair so perhaps you would like to comment


----------



## AndreMcGrath (Feb 1, 2006)

I have a pair, and the construction and materials would appear to rival my C&J handgrades.

Mark

Mark


----------



## briiian13 (Oct 24, 2005)

Construction and quality of materials used is very good, I would compare it to the level of CJ handgrade, also. It is hard to find a styling that I like though, although they have a bit loafer that is very good looking. I like the styling of CJs much better. Soles on the Tramezzas are of excellent quality, I do believe most of them are goodyear welted.
Do definitely get a Tramezza if they are half off, down to 300 - 350 dollars each, that is a good price for these. I would not pay 600+ for them.


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Panzeraxe_
> 
> Is the Tramezza line a better version of SF's regular shoes?


 Yes, definitely, with the expected cost differential. The Ferragamo Tramezza is a very fine shoe, and seeing it as roughly equivalent to the C&J Handgrade is, I believe, accurate. Ferragamo claim a somewhat elaborate lasting process for the Tramezzas, and they are Goodyear welted. Quality-wise they compare well with other high-grade shoes. It is in the styling that there are differences, with the Ferragamos not surprisingly incorporating the Italian style esthetic.

Vancouver


----------



## Soph (Sep 25, 2005)

Disclaimer: regular Ferragamo is way overpriced and of marginal quality despite some nice looking shoes.

However, the Tramezza by SF:

I may go out on a limb here a tad, but objectively, ignoring a negative bias just because of the name: Salvatore Ferragamo, I think they are well worth the asking price. The construction is basically (keyword basically, I'd take a Vass over SF tram anyday of the week) the same as Vass, (please don't shoot me ) without the hand lasting.

The materials are on par with any other shoe I have.

All the welting, carved feather, nice insoles and nice handiwork. I havne't gotten the name but I was told a top shoe shop does the pattern cutting, stitching, details etc. I still haven't gotten the exact details on this; nevertheless, I was informed their are 3 workshops involved for each process section. One for lasting, one for handiwork. etc. . for example, they go to another private workshop where the lasting is done then lastley to a detailing workshop. 
Anyway,

Tramezzas are fantastic shoes, No breaking in. Lots of compliments, they make very attractive shoes for most part. They are dress shoes, as they are quite light/refined. Great for suits. The Leather is very nice, and I believe they are good year welted from an inquiring, great leathers. I wear mine when the weather is not as shoe friendly and they have done nicely as you can see below:









Far left (heavily worn in so so weather, and they have come out like a champ, I love the color and last/shape) and 3rd from left.

Constantly Improving my Sartorial Style


----------



## morsem (May 18, 2005)

Are Tramezza's truly hand welted?

It has been said that they are made like vass but not hand lasted, though the SF website shows images of hand lasted shoes on the Tramezza page.

How exactly are these things made, and if they are made in such a way, they are the cheapest full price handmade shoes on the market!

Please help...


----------



## FMINUS (Jan 9, 2006)

I am a big fan of Ferragamo shoes, however, stay away from thier "Studio" line which is priced at $350-$400. The Studio line has a gummed sole and is way over priced.

Thier "Classic" line has welted soles and are pretty nice but is still pretty high priced.

However, you can easily find Tramezzas on sale for $3-400 ranges.
You will not be dissapointed with the Tramezzas


----------



## briiian13 (Oct 24, 2005)

Yes, stay away from some STUDIO models. However, my Studio Deeper loafers have held up pretty nicely.


----------



## Earthmover (Jan 3, 2005)

Does anyone know how the regular line of Ferragamos are constructed (non-Studio, non-Tramezza)? It doesn't look like blake (which was what I expected), and I would be slightly surprised if it was goodyear with channeled soles, and I'd be rather unhappy if it was simply glued.


----------



## AndreMcGrath (Feb 1, 2006)

Man, I like the studios. I have two pair of monk straps that I got on sale for $150, and they are terrific. get more compliments than my much more expensive English shoes.

mark

Mark


----------



## morsem (May 18, 2005)

Yes, let me please reiterate my question.

As disliked as SF is on this board, are the Tramezzas truly hand welted and hand lasted as the website would have one believe?

Thanks,

morsem


----------



## FMINUS (Jan 9, 2006)

@$150 I think they are good deal, not at the retail price however. I really love the style of Ferragamo. But again, the glued on quality and the leather is just not up to par when they want $360+ for a pair of studios.


----------



## gefinzi (Sep 23, 2005)

I own 2 pairs of Tramezza shoes and I'm very happy with them. I got them each lightly used for around $100-$125. They are both on lasts like this one:



I really like the slightly sqaured toe. I find the last to be stylish and elegent without the exaggerated qualities sometimes seen in Italian shoes. In some ways the style reminds of EGs 606, although the sole extends slightly beyond the shoe in a way that isn't my favorite. I can't speak to the technical questions of shoe construction, but they appear to be high quality to an amateur like myself.


----------



## thinman (Jan 21, 2005)

I own four pairs of Ferragamo Tramezzas, all purchased at the outlet store in Cabazon, CA. I bought the first 2 for outlet store prices of $349 and $359 (the Gherardo and Merald 2, both brown) and the last 2 were floor display models purchased last month for $159 each (the Daniely in brown and Filosofo in black). For the past year, I've been reading threads here and on StyleForum about what trash Ferragamo shoes are and I cannot disagree more strongly when speaking of the Tramezza line. I think they are well worth the $359 outlet store price and probably much more. Ron Rider, who designed shoes for Franco's men's store in Richmond and now works for Martegani, posted a very positive review on StyleForum, which of course I can't access now. I have emailed Ferragamo with specific questions, including lasts, but have received no answer. Here are my opinions, in short form:

The leather quality is exceptional and the construction is *at least* on a par with C&J Handgrades and Grenson masterpieces. Tramezzas are welted and the soles are channeled. The stitching is every bit as finely done as that on my Polo Altons (C&J Handgrades) and Grenson Stowes (masterpiece line). As has been mentioned, I wish the soles were trimmed more closely to the upper and this is the only area where I can tell that the construction of John Lobb's RTW Classic line is superior or more elegant. All of my Tramezzas have a fiddleback waist, that is, the sole just forward of the heel is convex. I'm no shoe expert, but I understand that this cannot be done by machine, so at least some of the work on the Tramezzas is done by hand. Of the shoes I own, the last shapes are also rather restrained for Italian shoes except for one model, the Filosofo monkstrap, which the curious among you can see on the Neiman-Marcus website. Here is a picture of the sole on the Daniely, which I "appropriated" from a current ebay auction:

[https://img451.imageshack.us/my.php?image=daniely7qi.jpg]

The picture isn't great, but it does show the curvature of the sole at the waist. I've tried to photograph my shoes in the past without great success and I'll try again, once I'm able to borrow my brother's digital camera. BTW, I do agree that the Ferragamo Studio and Classic lines are poorly made and I won't buy them.

Disclaimer: I have no affiliation of any sort with Ferragamo or any of the ebay auctions selling them.

Best regards,
thinman


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Personally I don't think you can wrong with Ferragamo shoes. They are my favorite and make up the majority of my shoe collection.

Tremezzas - 2 pairs

Black monk strap
Brown pebble grain wing tips

Regular line (not Tremezza, but still stitched soles)

Black plain toe lace ups
Black cap toe
Brown cap toe

Studio line

Brown lace ups

I would easily pay the price for Tremezzas, if i liked the style of the shoe.


----------



## FMINUS (Jan 9, 2006)

I just picked up a pair of Tramezza "Nostro" today. OMG!!
Its like floating on air! This has become my favorite pair of shoes!


----------



## briiian13 (Oct 24, 2005)

Dude man! Another pair! When you go shoe shopping take me with you, I'd like to vicariously enjoy your next purchase.

Did you get the Nostro in black or brown? They are probably one of the only few tramezzas I like, nice wholecut.


----------



## thinman (Jan 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by briiian13_
> 
> Dude man! Another pair! When you go shoe shopping take me with you, I'd like to vicariously enjoy your next purchase.
> 
> Did you get the Nostro in black or brown? They are probably one of the only few tramezzas I like, nice wholecut.


If you like monkstraps, you'll like the Filosofo. It must be made on the same last as the Nostro, because it has the same shape.

Best regards,
thinman


----------



## briiian13 (Oct 24, 2005)

Thinman, are you affiliated with Ferragamo?

hehe, just kidding.


----------



## FMINUS (Jan 9, 2006)

I got the Nostro in Black, Brown is only available through Nieman Marcus and they are down to very few sizes. 

I also picked up the Fiorenzo in black AND brown! A total of 3! The worst thing is that I paid full retail for them X_X 

My buddy who works as a buyer for Ferragamo said to get them now since the 2 shoes have been thier best seller to date and dont expect them to be at the outlets.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I just recently bought a pair of Zegna Couture shoes (which I understand are the same thing as Tramezzas)...I havent worn them yet...but from what I can tell, they are constructed quite well...and at 6 bills and some change, actually a pretty good value for (I'm assuming) handgrade shoes...

*****
[image]https://radio.weblogs.com/0119318/Screenshots/rose.jpg[/image]"See...What I'm gonna do is wear a shirt only once, and then give it right away to the laundry...eh?
A new shirt every day!!!"​


----------



## FMINUS (Jan 9, 2006)

Do the shoes have "fatte a mano" on the bottom?
I really like the nail work on the soles of the Zegnas which seem to be absent on the Tramezzas


----------



## FMINUS (Jan 9, 2006)

Sophistication:

Is there any other place to get the Nostro in that color besides Nieman Marcus?


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by FMINUS_
> 
> Sophistication:
> 
> Is there any other place to get the Nostro in that color besides Nieman Marcus?


I believe you can order them through Nordstrom, if they don't have them in the store. In the L.A. area, the Nordstrom at SouthCoast has a decent selection of Ferragamos in the store. Most other locations have to order the tremezza lines.


----------



## FMINUS (Jan 9, 2006)

I already tried when I purchased my black nostros from Nordie's but to no avail. I just purchased a pair from NM for $595.00 $45 Less than Nordies $650 tag.


----------



## thinman (Jan 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by briiian13_
> 
> Thinman, are you affiliated with Ferragamo?
> 
> hehe, just kidding.


It must sound like I'm a shill for Ferragamo sometimes, but, no, I have no connection to the company other than camping at their outlet store whenever I'm in SoCal. And I do like my other shoes, in addition to the Tramezzas.

I'm disappointed that the Nostro and Fiorenzo won't show up at the outlet stores. I won't (can't) pay full retail for them.

FMINUS, do you or your buddy know anything about where and how the Tramezzas are made? I emailed Ferragamo because I especially wanted information about their lasts, but I got no answer.

Best regards,
thinman


----------



## briiian13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> quote:It must sound like I'm a shill for Ferragamo sometimes, but, no, I have no connection to the company other than camping at their outlet store whenever I'm in SoCal. And I do like my other shoes, in addition to the Tramezzas.
> 
> I'm disappointed that the Nostro and Fiorenzo won't show up at the outlet stores. I won't (can't) pay full retail for them.


I've been to the Ferragamo company store in Cabazon several times. That is where I purchased a couple of loafers awhile back. The thing is, it is hard to find your size at that store, alot of the times you flip over a shoe you like and find out that size 12 is the last pair. I hardly find any tramezzas there, and when i do , definitely they are never in my size. 
I bet you if the Nostro or fiorenzo do show up at the outlet they will be snatched up before they have a time to settle on the display.


----------



## morsem (May 18, 2005)

Yes. I agree that these shoes are very nice indeed.

Please, can someone answer my question as to whether the welting is done by hand or by a goodyear welting machine?

Is the heel rand hammered by hand like in Vass's book?

If these shoes are made like Vass shoes, then they are a steal even at full price.

JCusey, Manton, someone, please help...


----------



## Soph (Sep 25, 2005)

SFT - I believe they are goodyear welted.
Nostro is also available in brown Suede, brown is great and black.

You can probably get the suede, and you can call Ferragamo's store to request a brown Nostro. I have two pairs of the nostro and a couple black and I am very pleased. Great for the money.

I would pay full price for the brown leather Nostro. This shoe is very elegant on, great with suits, has a superior looking last/shape, and beautiful color. Lots of compliments assured. Very comfortable and they are actually quite durable.

Vass is obviously higher end in every aspect.

Constantly Improving my Sartorial Style


----------



## thinman (Jan 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by morsem_
> 
> Yes. I agree that these shoes are very nice indeed.
> 
> ...


morsem, please see my post above, re: the fiddleback waist cannot be done by machine, therefore I infer Tramezzas are welted by hand (I also believe they are goodyear welted, by hand). I cannot answer your other questions.

Sophistication, I rarely wear a suit and I already own a pair of black Grenson Stowe wholecuts, so I would find limited use for a pair of brown Nostro wholecuts. I briefly owned a pair of Vass shoes, long enough to try them on and discover that they were too small, and I concur that Vass shoes are better constructed, and use better quality leather, than Tramezzas.

briiian13, I actually am a US size 12D, so perhaps that explains my luck at the Ferragamo outlet in Cabazon!

BTW, does anyone doubt we would be having this discussion on AAAC if there were not a separate Trad forum? I dress for work in something of a Trad style and slightly more fashion forward for play, so I don't want to disparage the Trads, but it seems that some strongly held Trad beliefs could sometimes swamp discussion.

Best regards,
thinman


----------



## FMINUS (Jan 9, 2006)

My buddy said that the Tramezzas have the lowest profit margin of any shoe made by Ferragamo. They started making it because of the complaints of thier lowered quality in thier classic lines. Its more of a statement rather than for profit (so he says)


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by thinman_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"They" don't seem to like Ferragamo shoes.


----------



## FMINUS (Jan 9, 2006)

I was wearing my Nostros today and the soles were soft from the rain. I then kicked a doorstop while I was walking and a bit of the tip was ripped. I am so upset. I am wondering if I should get an exchange since I got them from Nordies, or if I should just have the shoe people sand it when I get the Vibrams on it?

BTW, I prefer getting the bottoms rubbered because I like to keep the original sole and let the rubber wear instead of getting new leathers... (Lets hope this doesnt become a whole topic on its own!)


----------



## ShoePolice (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi,
apologies for reviving an ancient thread, but it seemed like a better place to put this than starting a whole new one for it.....

Can anyone who knows please tell me about what season/year Ferragamo changed their inner brand labelling on Tramezza shoes from the stitched fabric label to now simply the embossed leather, also with the simultaneous change in style of the metal plaque on the waist of the outsole.

Much appreciated & many thanks (great forum you have here!).


----------

